# BCS: bogat plažama vs bogat plaža



## Bresca

Hello!

I'd like to translate "the island if rich of beaches" and don't know which of these two sentences is the good one:

Ostrvo je bogato plažaGEN PL      or      ostrvo je bogato plažamaINSTR PL



Thanks.


----------



## friedric

Ostrvo je puno plaza.


----------



## Duya

_Bogato plažama_, in instrumental.

Friedric is right that _pùno_ (adj.) requires gen. pl, but that was not the question .


----------



## mmbata

Bresca said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'd like to translate "the island if rich of beaches" and don't know which of these two sentences is the good one:
> 
> Ostrvo je bogato plažaGEN PL      or      ostrvo je bogato plažamaINSTR PL
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Hola,
La respuesta de Duya está correcta (el caso instrumental):
Ostrvo je bogato plažama.

Saludos


----------



## Bresca

Duya said:


> _Bogato plažama_, in instrumental.
> 
> 
> Hello Duya,
> 
> if those adjectives were masculine or feminine or plural, the rule would be the same?
> 
> Ulice su pune bela snegaGen Sing  a trgovi su puni crna blata Gen Sing
> 
> Rim je bogat starim spomenikimaInstr ,a Venecija je bogat čarobnim mestimaInstr.
> 
> Thnaks once again.


----------



## Bresca

Gracias mmbata.

Saludos.


----------



## mmbata

Bresca said:


> Duya said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Bogato plažama_, in instrumental.
> 
> if those adjectives were masculine or feminine or plural, the rule would be the same?
> 
> Ulice su pune belabel*og *(masculino) snega (masculino)Gen Sing  a trgovi su puni crnacrn*og *(masculino) blata (masculino)Gen Sing
> 
> Rim je bogat starim spomenikimaInstr spomeni*c*ima(tienes cambio en la voz k > *c*), a Venecija (femenino) je bogatbogat*a*(femenino) čarobnim mestimaInstr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tienes razón cuando dices que adjetivo debe ser del mismo sexo y el número como sustantivo.
> 
> Nota:
> Su primera frase "Ulice su pune bela snega, a trgovi su puni crna blata" no es absolutamente incorrecta, pero esta forma es muy arcaica y poética y no está presente al lenguaje normal.
> 
> Saludos
Click to expand...


----------



## friedric

Duya said:


> _Bogato plažama_, in instrumental.
> 
> Friedric is right that _pùno_ (adj.) requires gen. pl, but that was not the question .



 My remark was rather semantic. Its more natural, using puno. Bogato hardly goes together with beaches.


----------



## mmbata

friedric said:


> My remark was rather semantic. Its more natural, using puno. Bogato hardly goes together with beaches.



I agree with *friedric*.
More common would be: Ostrvo je puno plaža.
"Ostrvo je bogato plažama." sounds somehow poetically.
Creo que se puede decir en español también:
La isla está llena de playas.
La isla es rica en playas. (no me sueña muy bien)
¿Verdad?


----------



## Pajapatak

You can say: 
Ostrvo obiluje plažama.
More common and natural than "bogato plažama".


----------

